# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Что вы делаете, чтобы чувствовать себя живым?

## pblcb

Расскажу, что делаю я - езжу по встречке, упиваюсь периодически в хлам, иду на тренировку, когда нет сил идти от усталости (особый кайф, кто знает меня поймет), не ем, чтобы через некоторое время чувствовать вкус еды, сплю по минимуму. Что делаете вы?

----------


## Snape

А во мне есть что-то от Терминатора, похоже  :Smile:  Мне необходимо быть нужным кому-то. Соответственно, пока я не один, пока есть кто-то, кому всерьез не безразлично, есть я или нет - я жив. А когда нету - я зомби в поиске...

----------


## pblcb

да. вот в этом мой вопрос - ведь состояние зомби может длиться годами, как встряхнуться, если никому не нужен, или нужен тому, кто тебе вовсе не нужен

----------


## Snape

Как? Искать взаимность, конечно. Не так уж это и долго - ну, то есть, если именно искать, а не сидеть на пятой точке ровно в ожидании чуда. То есть шевелиться, разбрасывать контакты по форумам, по сайтам знакомств... а кто не интроверт, тем и того проще - можно и в реале искать. Может, мне везло, но дольше полугода вроде ни разу одиночество не продолжалось. А девушке и еще проще должно быть, я полагаю (ну, кроме случая, когда она страшнее атомной войны, наверное).

----------


## pblcb

девушкам не проще. Им на сайтах знакомств в основном интим предлагают, а не духовную близость

----------


## Snape

> девушкам не проще. Им на сайтах знакомств в основном интим предлагают, а не духовную близость


 Ключевое слово "в основном" - выбор-то есть наверняка. И, главное, вам хотя бы что-то предлагают  :Big Grin:  парням-то все самим предлагать приходится.

----------


## pblcb

> парням-то все самим предлагать приходится.


  - а девушкам ждать непонять чего приходится. У вас устойчивое мнение, что парням приходится больше напрягаться, чем девушкам. Это не так.

----------


## Snape

> - а девушкам ждать непонять чего приходится.


 Принца, принца ждать приходится  :Wink:  назовите уж вещи своими именами. Но в этом-то вся и прелесть бытия молодой привлекательной девушкой: можно ждать, а можно сказать себе - принцы кончились, остались только в сказках, пора жить реальной жизнью и выбирать из реальных партнеров... и все получится. А парню потому и сложнее, что выбор зависит в первую очередь не от него.

----------


## pblcb

Нет. И парням, и девушкам сложно одинаково. Найти подходящего партнера, потом сохранить отношения, это практически нереально.. Титанический труд

----------


## Snape

Но зато и награда какова  :Smile:  Определенно стоит того, чтобы ради нее трудиться.

----------


## pblcb

..и риск велик. где награда, там и наказание. Почему нет гарантий?

----------


## Snape

Такова жизнь - как азартная игра  :Smile:  Был бы выигрыш гарантирован - это была бы не игра, а работа.

----------


## pblcb

хреново

----------


## Snape

Ну, что делать... билеты на другой глобус покамест не продают. Есть миры более справедливые и сбалансированные в материальном плане - виртуальные - но чувств там покамест не запрограммировано...

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Прерву ваш диалог и отвечу по теме:
Чтобы чувствовать себя живым ищу общения

----------


## Snape

> А если не из кого выбирать,что делать тогда??? Вот у меня за всю жизнь не было даже повода выбирать так как ни кто даже не предлагал какого-то общения или отношений


 Все меняется  :Smile:  Вы ж никогда до сегодняшнего дня (ну, по крайней мере, за время моего присутствия на форуме) даже ни словом, ни пол-словом, ни намеком не дали понять - не только то, что вы бы не против того, чтобы вам общение предложили, но и вообще то что вы девушка! Ник-то нейтральный  :Smile:  А так тут вон целый форум парней-пессимистов, и еще есть целые форумы парней-социофобов, парней-интровертов, и далее по тексту - неужели ж вы полагаете, что вы одна "больная", а весь остальной мир начисто здоровый?

----------


## Unity

Медитирую... это состояние позволяет куда в большей степени проникнуться красотой Природы, окунуться в Её таинство, крайне чётко понять: что главнее всего прочего, вычеркнув всё лишнее. 
Медитация _очищает душу_, пробуждает сердце, помогает распахнуть глаза, очнувшись, наконец, ото множества кошмарных сновидений, денно/нощно/завсегда преследующих нас, ставших нашей тенью. Медитация вдохновляет жить, даруя надежду, помогая нам оставаться верными наизаветнейшим своим мечтам!..

----------


## pblcb

> Чтобы чувствовать себя живым ищу общения


 Вы молодец, Больной на всю голову, находите?
В смысле, я  хотела сказать, не: Вы больной на всю голову, не находите? А - находите ли вы то общение, которое ищете?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Вы молодец, Больной на всю голову, находите?
> В смысле, я  хотела сказать, не: Вы больной на всю голову, не находите? А - находите ли вы то общение, которое ищете?


 Спасибо. Раз на раз не приходится. Порой бывает хочется высказаться, а вокруг ни души

----------


## pblcb

мне тоже порой хочется высказаться. и сделать что-нибудь

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> мне тоже порой хочется высказаться. и сделать что-нибудь


 Находите кому можете высказаться? Душу открыть тяжело мало знакомым людям

----------


## pblcb

тут вопрос не в том, кому душу открыть, а у кого понимания найти, не так ли

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Скорее всего так. Иначе это все равно, что разговаривать со стеной

----------


## pblcb

здесь все временно, и я не против кратковременной иллюзии

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> мы рождаемся одинокими,помераем одинокими,и в промежутке между этими двумя событиями и живём одинокими


 Это только точка зрения, основанная на вашем жизненном опыте. Если Вы не встречали родственную душу, то не значит, что ее нет. Все люди разные - это да, поэтому и тяжело найти человека, который тебя будет понимать

----------


## Troumn

> здесь все временно, и я не против кратковременной иллюзии


 Не думал, что так скажу, но я тоже согласен обманываться иллюзиями.

----------


## pblcb

ну тебе-то самая пора )

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Ах, обмануть меня не трудно, Я сам обманываться рад 
________________________________________________
А.С Пушкин

----------


## Troumn

> ну тебе-то самая пора )


 С этим не поспоришь.)))

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> а что если они есть, но боятся об этом говорить или что то начинать, т.к. считают что всё равно ничего не получится и не хотят доставлять себе ещё больше боли?


 Интересная позиция. А зачем есть, если через несколько часов наступит голод? Зачем спать, если все равно просыпаться?

----------


## pblcb

без еды и сна жизнь невозможна, все остальное вторично

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> без еды и сна жизнь невозможна, все остальное вторично


 Это потребность организма, только жизненеобходимое. Все остальное тоже потребности, которые не оказывают видимого влияния на организм

----------


## pblcb

ну и от них можно отказаться, из-за страха, например

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Это не страх, это - трусость

----------


## pblcb

она самая. причина, так сказать, депрессивных расстройств

----------


## Troumn

> Все остальное тоже потребности, которые не оказывают видимого влияния на организм


 Потому что вторичны.



> она самая. причина, так сказать, депрессивных расстройств


 Необязательно трусость.

----------


## pblcb

> Необязательно трусость.


  что еще?

----------


## Troumn

> что еще?


 Ты так спрашиваешь, как-будто не знаешь, что причиной депрессивных и невротических расстройств являеться стресс. А что вызывает стресс - вариантов куча.

----------


## Snape

> Ты никогда такого человека не найдёшь,мы рождаемся одинокими,помераем одинокими,и в промежутке между этими двумя событиями и живём одинокими,лучше не тешить себя мыслью что когда-нить ты сможешь найти такого человека,а если и найдёшь,то это будет кратковременная иллюзия понимания...


 Это чушь  :Smile:  Кто ищет, тот всегда найдет - если, конечно, он(а) ищет, а не сидит на попе ровно в ожидании того, что все само в руки свалится.

Рысь, вы все правильно делаете - просто не теряйте надежды!

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Вы боитесь слова : "нет"? разве новые знакомства к чему то обязывают? И причина неудач необязательно с вашей стороны. Продолжая свой ряд могу сказать, что можно и работу не искать, все равно уволят, зачем психику травмировать, ходить на нее

----------


## pblcb

> Это чушь  Кто ищет, тот всегда найдет - если, конечно, он(а) ищет, а не сидит на попе ровно в ожидании того, что все само в руки свалится.
> 
> Рысь, вы все правильно делаете - просто не теряйте надежды!


  спасибо большое за ваши слова

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> я тяжело переживаю любые неудачи. в том числе с работой. если бы это было не так, может я бы и не сидел тут.
> вобщем неважно, оффтоп.


 Не переживает тот, кто совсем не чувствует. Народная поговорка гласит: лучше сделать и жалеть, чем жалеть что не сделал. Не буду спорить, так как все люди разные, а чтобы почувствовать Ваше состояние, нужно оказаться полностью в Вашей шкуре

----------


## Troumn

> я тяжело переживаю любые неудачи. в том числе с работой. если бы это было не так, может я бы и не сидел тут


 Ты пробуешь выплёскивать негативные эмоции? Занимаешься спортом, рисуешь, пишешь музыку?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Да, я выплескиваю негатив в своих произведениях. Спорт мне заменил покер, рисовать не умею, а по поводу музыки, то мне мишка не туда наступил

----------


## Troumn

> Да, я выплескиваю негатив в своих произведениях


 Да начитались твоих произведений. Судя по ним, жизнь у тебя сущий ад.

----------


## pblcb

кромешный.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

У меня есть хорошие ))) Я больше прозу люблю писать

----------


## Troumn

> Я больше прозу люблю писать


 Можешь ты напишешь книгу, которая перевернёт весь мир. Судя по стих-ию про стеклоочиститель - ты будешь писать бестселлеры, продаваемые миллионными тиражами, и в моих словах ни грамма сарказма... Ну, разве что чуть-чуть.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Мы нацелены на миллиард

----------


## Troumn

> Мы нацелены на миллиард


 А амбиции тебе идут.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> А амбиции тебе идут.


 Я знаю, как выйти на миллиардную аудиторию

----------


## Troumn

> Я знаю, как выйти на миллиардную аудиторию


 И как?

----------


## Unity

> боль. она заставляет чувствовать что живой. физическая...


 ...Помогая _очищать_... прояснять сознание... 
До сих порой этим «грешу»... Сделать больно – значит пробудиться от _кошмаров_, повергающих наши души в _ад_...

----------


## Traumerei

Good question !
Чтобы почувствовать себя "живой" я делаю что-то неожиданное,выходящее за общую концепцию себя. Если общество-это механизм,а я - его винтик,то чтобы разрушить реальность - приходится делать "нечто",на что типичный "маленький человек-деталька" не осмелится. Варианты безумств очень многочислены,но в общем-то безобидны и даже полезны. Ожидаемое,стабильное-удел машин (или потерянного рая). Порывистость,непредсказуемость-в этом вся жизнь. И пусть всё мои дела суть сублимация одна. 
"Стариками родитесь вы, русские"( "Старуха Изергиль" М. Горький) Может, у меня и древняя душа,чей возраст есть начало сотворения мира,но даже ей нельзя позволять закостенеть и лишить возможности обновляться подобно фениксу. Жизнь- это ежесекундное сотворение реальности,это шанс...стать выше себя.

----------


## Melissa

Я просто даю свободу своей странной голове, и мне в кайф делать то что хочется  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Troumn

> Порывистость,непредсказуемость-в этом вся жизнь


 В точку!



> Я просто даю свободу своей странной голове, и мне в кайф делать то что хочется


 Главное, чтобы это не шло другим во вред.)))

----------


## стиг тефтинг

Traumerei, подход классный.
а можно конкретные примеры безумств? просто я представляю варианты для парня, интересно что делает девушка. 
насчет безобидно и полезно я не совсем согласен, если я вас правильно понял. человек постоянно берет себя на слабо, со временем чувствительность притупляется, запросы все больше, в итоге крышу срывает и человек перестает чувствовать грань. дальше тюрьма, могила, дурка, инвалидное кресло. мне это так видится.

----------


## Croatoan

Oo..moi account sohranilsia...Tak vot, poshel v armiu( tam menia naychili Rodiny Mat' lubit'  :Wink:  ), otslujil 1,5 goda...tolbko nedeliy nazad uvolilsia. Sijy....naslajdays' tishinoi I spocoistviem I chyvstvyu chto jiv...dishy ne po prikazy a po sobstvennoi vole...takoi kaif)))

----------


## Lera Fly

> Oo..moi account sohranilsia...Tak vot, poshel v armiu( tam menia naychili Rodiny Mat' lubit'  ), otslujil 1,5 goda...tolbko nedeliy nazad uvolilsia. Sijy....naslajdays' tishinoi I spocoistviem I chyvstvyu chto jiv...dishy ne po prikazy a po sobstvennoi vole...takoi kaif)))


  :Smile: молодец, всем бы так...

----------


## Croatoan

Jiv eto kogda: 5 km v polnoi vikladke...
Kogda postoiano chuvstvyesh plecho dryga...
Kogda cherez sytki v karayl..
Kogda odna sigareta na shesterih, a konfeta na troih...
Kogda bandoi begaesh ot comendatyri...
Kogda chasami ne vipuskaesh Iz ryk lopaty...
Kogda 2 mesiaca chekanish stroevoi radi 30 minyt voshishennih vzgliadov zritelei na parade...
Da i vsego ne rasskazat, kto tam bil poimet.. kto ne bil ispugaetsia moih slov

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Traumerei, подход классный.
> а можно конкретные примеры безумств? просто я представляю варианты для парня, интересно что делает девушка. 
> насчет безобидно и полезно я не совсем согласен, если я вас правильно понял. человек постоянно берет себя на слабо, со временем чувствительность притупляется, запросы все больше, в итоге крышу срывает и человек перестает чувствовать грань. дальше тюрьма, могила, дурка, инвалидное кресло. мне это так видится.


 Стиг тефтинг, расскажите про варианты для парня

----------


## стиг тефтинг

ну для парня драки , например. известный пример, фильм бойцовский клуб(в этом фильме, кстати есть и девушка такая, "порывистая и непредсказуемая"). я думаю Traumerei все таки не представляет, насколько многочисленны варианты безумств и насколько все не весело. можно додуматься до того, чтобы причинить тяжкий вред дорогому тебе человеку, или признаться ,например, в изнасиловании, которого не совершал,чтобы "выйти за общую концепцию себя". или ночевать с бомжами зимой на теплотрассе, или заполучить доверие робкой некрасивой девушки, а потом с ней плохо обойтись(при том то тебе такое поведение не свойственно и тебе ее жалко), чтобы "стать выше себя". короче по моему это бездонная яма, если всерьез таким увлечься.
но это все теория или опыт знакомых разной степени близости. мой скромный опыт типа: поздно вечером приходит мысль, что не хотел бы сейчас на улицу, в итоге иду на остановку, сажусь в маршрутку и еду на другой конец города. потом пешком домой по ночи. или в той же маршрутке специально несколько раз прошу остановить на такой то остановке. вобщем мне это не приносит никакого облегчения, как то все  болезненно происходит. возможно у меня проблемы  с головой.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> ну для парня драки , например. известный пример, фильм бойцовский клуб(в этом фильме, кстати есть и девушка такая, "порывистая и непредсказуемая"). я думаю Traumerei все таки не представляет, насколько многочисленны варианты безумств и насколько все не весело. можно додуматься до того, чтобы причинить тяжкий вред дорогому тебе человеку, или признаться ,например, в изнасиловании, которого не совершал,чтобы "выйти за общую концепцию себя". или ночевать с бомжами зимой на теплотрассе, или заполучить доверие робкой некрасивой девушки, а потом с ней плохо обойтись(при том то тебе такое поведение не свойственно и тебе ее жалко), чтобы "стать выше себя". короче по моему это бездонная яма, если всерьез таким увлечься.
> но это все теория или опыт знакомых разной степени близости. мой скромный опыт типа: поздно вечером приходит мысль, что не хотел бы сейчас на улицу, в итоге иду на остановку, сажусь в маршрутку и еду на другой конец города. потом пешком домой по ночи. или в той же маршрутке специально несколько раз прошу остановить на такой то остановке. вобщем мне это не приносит никакого облегчения, как то все  болезненно происходит. возможно у меня проблемы  с головой.


 У меня, признаться, мысль в сторону причинения вреда другим не ходила. Видимо, другие ассоциации со словом "безумство" - что-то, что может быть страшно, или казаться трудновыполнимым, но должно принести веселье и ощущение того, что безумец жив. Ну, как не имея походного опыта поехать на неделю на Алтай в глушь и дичь, и вернуться домой автостопом. Или полезть в подвалы полузаброшенного завода из эстетических соображений. Или пойти общаться к людям, у которых , возможно, есть чему научиться, не имея достаточных коммуникативных навыков и явно ощущая страх перед таким общением.
ночные одиночные городские похаживания, кстати, у меня тоже были. Но там всё начиналось с мысли, что мне хотелось бы оказаться снаружи.

----------


## стиг тефтинг

так вы воплотили свои "безумные" фантазии в жизнь(из поста не ясно)?
и где Traumerei, с ее рассказами о поножовщине с дагестанцами, самосожжении на сцене кукольного театра и прочими веселыми и безобидными безумствами :Smile:  ?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> так вы воплотили свои "безумные" фантазии в жизнь(из поста не ясно)?


 Да, я про личный опыт говорю. Думаю, были ли это фантазии, или спонтанное использование открывшегося шанса. Не пойму пока что.




> и где Traumerei, с ее рассказами о поножовщине с дагестанцами, самосожжении на сцене кукольного театра и прочими веселыми и безобидными безумствами ?


 Интрига и саспенс. Ожидаем.

----------


## Traumerei

> Интрига и саспенс. Ожидаем.


  Для меня тоже,если говорить честно,такие безумные поступки как поножовщина и самосожжение весельем не являются.Я против причинения боли чему-либо живому... (насколько я помню,убить другого человека может только около 5% людей,да и те явно "с пулей в голове") К тому же подобные действия- это явный регресс,но никак не "становление выше себя"
 Пожалуй,самым безумным моим поступком было...поехать в Европу практически без денег,к человеку,которого никогда не видела (и даже фотокарточки нет )  :Smile:  Помимо этого посещаю время от времени всевозможные опасные строения,заброшенные высотки... Там бывает даже сижу на крыше,свесив ноги. Люблю гулять ночами. Пару лет назад общалась с наркоманами (сама не употребляю) будучи практически единственной девушкой в компании. Знакомлюсь и встречаюсь с людьми из интернета. А...ещё бывает нарочно не сдаю зачёт по физике,потом такой драйв ) Общение с потенциальными самоубийцами,людьми в депрессии,иностранцами и проч. "девиантными личностями" тоже отношу хоть и к небольшим,но безумствам. Будучи моложе гоняла на скутере (у нас их нынче зовут очень лирично-гроб на колёсиках). В планах- прогулять хоть раз учебное заведение (ну хоть напоследок),покраситься в разные цвета,заняться каким-нибудь экстримальным видом спорта (мечтаю о зимней Швейцарии). В общем,как-то так

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> ...заняться каким-нибудь экстримальным видом спорта (мечтаю о зимней Швейцарии)....


 А я подумываю иногда летом сгонять, пока там народу мало.

----------


## boris1986

Можно быть живым по плоти. Вроде ходишь, кушаешь, что то делаешь, но при всем этом - быть духовно мертвым. Что бы быть духовно живым, нужно вести духовный образ жизни. Читать Библию, молиться, ходить на Богослужения. Покайтесь, исповедуйте грехи, старайтесь не грешить, заключите с Богом завет посредством водного крещения, молитесь о духовном крещении. Старайтесь исполнять то, что написано в Новом Завете.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Что быть духовно живым нужна лишь осознанность, Борис гоу ту хелл с богослужением..

----------


## boris1986

> Что быть духовно живым нужна лишь осознанность, Борис гоу ту хелл с богослужением..


 21 Другой же из учеников Его сказал Ему: Господи! позволь мне прежде пойти и похоронить отца моего.
22 Но Иисус сказал ему: иди за Мною, и предоставь мертвым погребать своих мертвецов. (Матф.8:21,22)

----------

